# CLAY BAR



## Gavin812 (Aug 24, 2015)

Used a clay bar on my TT today.......well impressed,never looked so slick and paint work has never felt so smooth....defo recommended 8)


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looks very good


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm always surprised just how much crap the clay removes :-o

Good job, looks great 

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

They're a definite must in the detailing kit and very noticeable on black.

I'm a big fan of 3M clay as it really lifts the crud.

Car looks good mate


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice job, what bar and lube did you use?


----------



## black_TTQ (Oct 19, 2015)

do you have a link to the clay bar and where to get?

thanks


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

black_TTQ said:


> do you have a link to the clay bar and where to get?
> 
> thanks


Look for CLAY MITT. Works just as good as clay bar....and so much quicker.
Paul.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

LOWEY said:


> black_TTQ said:
> 
> 
> > do you have a link to the clay bar and where to get?
> ...


I tried using a clay mitt before and I'd advice against it, it just marred my paintwork so I stopped. It was as if I was rubbing it with sandpaper. I'd stick to standard clay and lube after my experience with one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black_TTQ (Oct 19, 2015)

thanks for the reply I might just pay a decent detailer to be sure


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

legend139 said:


> I tried using a clay mitt before and I'd advice against it, it just marred my paintwork so I stopped. It was as if I was rubbing it with sandpaper. I'd stick to standard clay and lube after my experience with one


You did use lube with it, didn't you? Just shampoo will do.

I'd never go back to clay again, awkward, slow and when you drop it... argh!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

m-a-r-k said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried using a clay mitt before and I'd advice against it, it just marred my paintwork so I stopped. It was as if I was rubbing it with sandpaper. I'd stick to standard clay and lube after my experience with one
> ...


Of course I did! Did the proper procedures, snow foamed, jet washed, two bucket method, iron x & tar, went to clay the car using diluted detailing spray and it was like rubbing the paintwork with sandpaper, fine particles coming off so I stopped, luckily I knew the car required a paint correction anyway and has long since been done anyway. But I'll stick to ordinary clay from now on, it might be longer but I like doing it with clay anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

legend139 said:


> m-a-r-k said:
> 
> 
> > legend139 said:
> ...


Of course I did! Did the proper procedures, snow foamed, jet washed, two bucket method, iron x & tar, went to clay the car using diluted detailing spray and it was like rubbing the paintwork with sandpaper, fine particles coming off so I stopped, luckily I knew the car required a paint correction anyway and has long since been done anyway. But I'll stick to ordinary clay from now on, it might be longer but I like doing it with clay anyway

Clay mitts are abrasive, not a problem if your going to machine polish after but can be a nightmare on dark colours if your not.


----------

